# Suggested weight workout routines?



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm a newbie at snowboarding but have been body sculpting for awhile now... though I do decent leg routines in the gym (I have found better physique development through higher weight/lower rep schemes and generally train with hack squats, leg curls, leg extensions, squats, step ups, etc...), I find my quads burning like never before on the slopes... and when I stop myself or fall down it's usually intentional for the purpose of catching my breath/letting my legs rest... so I'm thinking I need to do more sport specific training in the gym. 

I read in a ski magazine about some pros who do heavy weights but high reps to fatigue. I was wondering what workouts you've find successful for you... if you could specify how much weight you use (full force, 90%, 75%, etc.) and the rep scheme, that would be great too... I'm going to start experimenting with different things and see if that makes a difference.

Thanks for any pointers you can give... 
'Bravo'


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

I've been weight training for years and I've found that the one that works best was similar to to one I did durring track and when I fought competively. As season nears and during season, work a toning set-up. I typically do a lot of abs and work the average 3 sets of 10-12. I tend to go on the lower weight side of things. Now once season ends and during the summer I usually lean towards high weight low rep to increase my strength. The rationality behind all of this is so that you don't spend a season constantly trying to adapt to increasing strength or deal with tense/burning muscles. You want to enjoy and be at your best during the season, but you don't want to lose all of the progress you've made over the course of the year. Let me know if this is what you were looking for.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for responding... Perhaps I should clarify more what I am seeking... I already do my own weight regime year-round... as far as training for snowboarding, I was wondering if there are any recommended routines... 

for example,a recommended home conditioning workout for my kickboxing might look something like this:
(Every 3 minutes stop and walk it out... more advanced: stop, drop and do pushups or bicycle crunches)

Jumping jacks
crazy jacks
side to side jacks
jumping up and down for 3 minutes with hands overhead
40-40-40 fighter stance squats (40 on each side in fighter stance, and on the 3rd set squat like a frog and jump up--jump squats basically)
jump up and down with both feet together on a box or ring level surface for 3 minutes
Create an obstacle course and jump with both feet together side to side and front to back over pillows. When at end of course, drop down, do a pushup, jump up and punch/kick bag
kickboxing bag work for 3 minutes (20-30 mins total)
walking lunges forward 1.5 mins
walking lunges side to side 1.5 mins
side squatting and air punching under rope (hard to explain)
Things like that...

Curious what might be tweaked in that for snowboarding-specific conditioning... like, would I add in wall sits... or just change up my weight routine.

Last night's weight session looked like this:
Hack squats - 5 sets (I was doing high weight, low reps, but last night I did each set with still high weight but to fatigue which usually equalled 15 reps)
Leg extensions 5 x 6 (5 sets, 6 reps) kept increasing weight
Leg curls 5 x 6 kept increasing weight
and lunges in between to stretch out

Wondering if I shouldn't change it up like go down as low as I can on the hack squat and then hold it for 5, 10, 15 seconds... :dunno: or just pump out more reps... just curious what people do specifically to give them more endurance... I'll be doing fine and then I can't take the burn anymore and have to stop to rest... It would be nice to push through that more... or is the answer truly to just pick up skateboarding?

Hope that helped clarify... 

Thanks,
Bravo


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

*crossfit*

If you haven't tried it, cross fit is a great system for strength, coordination, toning and cardio. Welcome to CrossFit: Forging Elite Fitness has a daily schedule and and archive of workouts. I sub some of my own exercises in for exercises that use equipment that I don't have. The best part is, most of the workouts only take about 20 minutes. They do usually leave you dry heaving and desperately wanting to nap afterwards though. CrossFit Workout of the Day | NavySEALs.com - Experience the SEAL Edge also has their own crossfit workout schedule. 
Give it a try for a few weeks - you'll learn to adjust the reps and weights as you go. Just remember to start with lower weight when in doubt.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

of course this is my opinon and little more: (altho i have trained for decades and got qualified to instruct albeit farking ages ago)

what you need to remedy your thigh burn is to build endurance. the single best way to do this is thru (comparatively) low weight and high rep.

now i know you are thinking 'no shit sherlock and that ain;t what i asked' and so as an alterntive which i do myself and do so all year round is this:

ascending pyramid sets until failure:

set 1 = 14 reps; x kg wieght
set 2 = 12 reps; x+1kg weight
set 3 = 10 reps or better still, until no more can be done (to *perfect *form!) X +2kg weight

if after 3 workouts i am doing 10 reps in the last set, it is time to go up to the next weight plate.

the exercises themselves are: 

Smith squats (go down super deep; with reps of 20, 15 then 10 if poss.), 
seated leg press (no risk of hyper extending lower back and so pile on the weight) ,
calf raises (for those toeside traverses) and 
leg curls, (to counter the quadricep work during the squat and press).

i do not use the leg extension machine as i feel they risk extension and possible rupture of the knee joint during the first few split seconds of extension.

outside of this, sit against a wall, with your back flat against it and your knee flexed at 90 degrees and hold until you cry.

enjoy the burn


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

^ good advice, however I've been told repeatedly that during squats you only want/need to go down until your knee joint is 90 degrees (approximately when you see your knee go past your toes while looking down, with your weight on your heels). This will exercise the quads the same as going down further, but put no excessive strain on your lower back or knees...


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

what you say is true Kri*$*h - for the purpose of quad work, there is no need to let you upper leg sink beneath the horizontal level, and indeed for the safety reasons mentioned.

however, to avoid back tweakage, i use low weight; ie set 1 - no added plates, (just the bar weight and my body weight) set 2 = 20 kg and set 3 = 30kg and of course slow and very strict form.

to avoid knee tweak, you should never allow your knees to go forward of your toes (as seen from the side) and so a stance that requires a half step forward of the bar is needed to ensure no such motion occurs when descending whilst keeping your heels fixed to the floor.

the emphasis is more on motion, which is why i go all the way down, to allow the knee joint (and its ligaments) as well as the primary musculature to enjoy working at all angles of flexion. i feel this best replicates the potential loading your poor legs take when sliding.

(did i explain that well?)


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

I agree with Paolo on the idea of doing full squats rather than to parallel. Full squats are actually better for your knees and help with flexibility in both your hips and your legs. I'd suggest having someone experienced demonstrate the correct form before trying it on your own, and also have them there to critique you and offer advice. However, why would you suggest smith squats over freeweights? The OP should get used to the movement of a real freeweight squat (assuming he hasnt already, even though my initial thought was that the OP already had some decent experience in the gym). Freeweight squats > smith machine squats any day. The smith machine is best used as a towel rack, that's about it. Also if you're looking to hit your quads more and less back/hips, try front squats which force your upper body to stay back over your butt. This causes your legs to do more of the work.

However, I think the best way to reduce fatigue from snowboarding is just by snowboarding. Also whoever suggested crossfit, I back that up. Crossfit is great for endurance.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

*Mr Phenom* - i agree entirely with you in the 'free weight versus machine' debate.

truth be told, i loathe any machine. hell i do not even like barbells for bench pressing etc. it is much better for overall tone and balance to be as free as possible and so i dumb bell everything.

however, dumb bells aren't really compatible with leg work outs (aside from doing lunges of course, but then the weight of that is limited by your hand grip rather than the targeted muscle groups)

also, considering that the potential weight loading being quite considerable and located high on the body, ie the full length of the spine, i prefer to compromise efficacy in the name of safety. 

i would sooner lack a little progression from being fixed to a Smith frame, than to risk some lengthy down time due to a back tweak. hence the use of a seated leg press; the weight is right there on yer arse, smack bang next to your target muscles (as opposed to being at the other end of your back bone)

for sure correct form and considered progression would do much to avoid unwelcome injury...... but call me paranoid.  

this said, you are quite correct.


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> *Mr Phenom* - i agree entirely with you in the 'free weight versus machine' debate.
> 
> truth be told, i loathe any machine. hell i do not even like barbells for bench pressing etc. it is much better for overall tone and balance to be as free as possible and so i dumb bell everything.
> 
> ...



It seems we agree on this then. Good. However, maybe I read your post wrong, but I took it as you thought I was talking about using dumbbells for freeweight squats. I agree, dumbbells for squats are not very useful, and I should have stated more clearly that I was talking about a freeweight barbell to be used in the good old squat rack. So, I guess not much else needs to be said since that's been cleared up, glad we agree on this.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> what you say is true Kri*$*h - for the purpose of quad work, there is no need to let you upper leg sink beneath the horizontal level, and indeed for the safety reasons mentioned.
> 
> however, to avoid back tweakage, i use low weight; ie set 1 - no added plates, (just the bar weight and my body weight) set 2 = 20 kg and set 3 = 30kg and of course slow and very strict form.
> 
> ...


oh yeah, i see your regiment... more for flexibility and range of motion I agree. I tend to focus my workouts on very high weights, and low reps (I'm a skinny chap, that can't afford to lose wight, lol), so I don't use the full range of motion when doing squats. After 3-4 sets of heavy squats though, I will usually do a light weight (one 22kg plate per side) and go the full range.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

I like this thread. Some great opinions. I think you all have covered things quite well. I've been a gym rat for quite a while now and still find myself stopping at the end of the day due to fatigue. However, the fatigue is limited to two key areas. My knees and my feet. Now, the knee issue is one regarding years of high intensity work rowing, running, and swimming. My knee is worn out. So, I have to keep aware of it in my workouts. My feet however just seem week in comparison to the rest of my lower body. Basically from the middle of my shin to my toe, I get alot of fatigue after a few hours of hard riding. Any advice here? I've been trying unweighted foot raises, contracting the muscles in the front of my shin, while sitting at my desk. How about using those workout balls with the flat top platform for exercizing the stabalizer muscles? Thoughts?


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

Phenom said:


> I agree with Paolo on the idea of doing full squats rather than to parallel. Full squats are actually better for your knees and help with flexibility in both your hips and your legs. I'd suggest having someone experienced demonstrate the correct form before trying it on your own, and also have them there to critique you and offer advice. However, why would you suggest smith squats over freeweights? The OP should get used to the movement of a real freeweight squat (assuming he hasnt already, even though my initial thought was that the OP already had some decent experience in the gym). Freeweight squats > smith machine squats any day. The smith machine is best used as a towel rack, that's about it. Also if you're looking to hit your quads more and less back/hips, try front squats which force your upper body to stay back over your butt. This causes your legs to do more of the work.
> 
> However, I think the best way to reduce fatigue from snowboarding is just by snowboarding. Also whoever suggested crossfit, I back that up. Crossfit is great for endurance.


I am with you on free weights over the smith, I actually view the smith as an unsafe thing overall... there is a variation of a squat I will do with it occassionally to change things up, but not regular squats... there are several threads/posts about why it is unsafe on multiple body building/body sculpting forums...

I'm familiar with crossfit, I may look into that for building endurance, but have also read opposing views... so was kinda up in the air over it.

I got some boarding in today, but not much due to weird circumstances... my friend was supposed to have her lesson, but they ran out of rentals before her lesson and gave her ski's instead.. she's never ski'd before and I haven't done it in over ten years (and only twice even then), so she was pretty scared and wanted me with her the whole time... I did break away for maybe five minutes to pick up some speed, but then had to wait for her to catch up to me... it was just a weird day and coincidentally, my quads don't even hurt today... I did so much stopping and just s l o w l y inching forward with her while she practiced that pigeon towed thing they do, that my calves felt it the most... I guess practicing stopping and just standing still was still beneficial... we're going back up on Monday (EARLY this time so she gets her rental and her lesson) so I'll be able to do my own thing and I agree, sometimes the best way to condition for a sport is to do it.

Do you think skateboarding would help?


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

yup, i have been lazy ever since i started school. definatly need to hit up the gym just because, but snowboarding wise, other than beeing a little tired, im fine at the end of the day.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

not being able to snowboard more than maybe 3 times a month, I decided to pick up skateboarding. Today was my first day, and it's definitely tough to stay on that thing...very wobbly. After about 15 minutes I felt my legs were a little tired - lots of small muscle movements that I never really do in normal running/biking/lifting routine. Overall I think it may help a little bit as far as muscle fatigue snowboarding, but probably not until I'm able to cruise around at higher speed and learn to ollie, etc. Also I'm hoping it will help my coordination and balance.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

TNT said:


> not being able to snowboard more than maybe 3 times a month, I decided to pick up skateboarding. Today was my first day, and it's definitely tough to stay on that thing...very wobbly. After about 15 minutes I felt my legs were a little tired - lots of small muscle movements that I never really do in normal running/biking/lifting routine. Overall I think it may help a little bit as far as muscle fatigue snowboarding, but probably not until I'm able to cruise around at higher speed and learn to ollie, etc. Also I'm hoping it will help my coordination and balance.


once you get the ballance and the ollie down, hit up the park man. learn to drop in on a small bowl or mini ramp. from there on you just slowly teach your self and becomes more fun daily.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

FrankDaTank089 said:


> once you get the ballance and the ollie down, hit up the park man. learn to drop in on a small bowl or mini ramp. from there on you just slowly teach your self and becomes more fun daily.


How receptive do you think a group of middle or high school kids would be to a strange late 20 yr old (I'm 28) married lady droppin with them? Would that just be really weird and awkward? There's no Sk8 Like A Girl events close to me. Maybe I'll just teach myself but I wouldn't even know what kind of board to get. I gave my skater shoes away six years ago after only using them once (tried skateboarding once, had a bad experience in a half pipe that same day), now I regret it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

PaoloSmythe said:


> of course this is my opinon and little more: (altho i have trained for decades and got qualified to instruct albeit farking ages ago)
> 
> what you need to remedy your thigh burn is to build endurance. the single best way to do this is thru (comparatively) low weight and high rep.
> 
> ...


This is some good advise. Keep away from the leg extension as it puts unneeded stress on the knee joint, plus you work your quads doing closed-chain (feet are in contact with surface) exercises any ways, so there is no need to do leg extensions. I start with a set weight, 3 sets of ten. I increase to 3x12, then to 3x15 as my strength increases, then I up the weight and start at 3x10 again. I am following a workout routine following up my ACL/Maniscus surgery and have been doing the following routine to increase strength:

Full Squats
Calf raises
Inner leg abductions
Leg press
Outer leg abductions
Hamstring curls

Other exercises that help when I plateau:
Jump-ups (Done with a step aerobics stair, add risers as strength increases, add weights as strength increases)
Various agility exercises (increase speed, reps, etc as strength increases)


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

I live far from the slopes, so I have not time for sore legs on the few trips i get a year. This year was the first year I had zero leg fatigue and I did two new things in training this year. 

1) I started running, a ton. Ran my first marathon back in October. previous years never ran more than 4 miles at a time. I maintain about 20 miles a week now. 

2) full leg work out 3 times a week, every week, and always do 3 sets of 12-14 reps. Plus, my gym has smart strength Strive equipment, which I think helps a ton. 

that's my $.02


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

Augie09 said:


> I live far from the slopes, so I have not time for sore legs on the few trips i get a year. This year was the first year I had zero leg fatigue and I did two new things in training this year.
> 
> 1) I started running, a ton. Ran my first marathon back in October. previous years never ran more than 4 miles at a time. I maintain about 20 miles a week now.
> 
> ...



I think I'd have to do that in the off-season... so far right now, just one night of a full heavy leg workout evenly spaced out away from the day of snowboarding is enough for me... I feel like both legs are cement bricks right now... I don't think I could do 3 leg workouts a week...


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

You may consider doing 3 nights of a less intensive routine. Another school of thought is HST (hypertrophy specific training...I think) - says that a key to building strength is to create a more consistent workload on your muscles to force them to adapt to that workload. Some of the stuff seems reasonable, some of it not so much, but google it up if you're curious. At the least it's an interesting read.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm not usually too huge on going to the gym. I haven't gone except for this season because going to college it's free and everything. I've found that skateboarding during the offseason is far and away the best exercise for riding. I've skated pretty much every day for about an hour over the past 2 years, and this has had a huge effect on my riding. I've found that I'm never fatigued on the hill, regardless of how long I ride.

As far as going to the gym, I would think that simply running would be the best exercise for riding, since leg stamina plays a greater role over the physical strength of your legs. I've been running a mile and a half every other day, otherwise I'm just working out to generally keep my upper body in shape.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

i think 3 half decent heavy sessions per week of anything is a bit too much.... unless you are munching some serious dietary supplementation. 

recovery is just as important if not more so, than tearing yourself up in the first place. but that's just me.

another 2 cents for ya.... jogging is awful, especially if you desire a long and happy life for your ankles, knees and hips. swimming is lovely (albeit simple drowning avoidance) or better yet is cycling or skating.

and a final 2 cents.... for calf exercises, do standing raises (or donkey raises) or use the seated bench press. seated calf raises are compromised by the bent knee, where the calf - hamstring point of unison is loose


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> i think 3 half decent heavy sessions per week of anything is a bit too much.... unless you are munching some serious dietary supplementation.
> 
> recovery is just as important if not more so, than tearing yourself up in the first place. but that's just me.
> 
> ...



paolo has a lot of valid points here. a lot of good advice in there.


lately i've been on the stair machine a whole lot (on top of my normal regiment). its a great leg workout as i'm training for that BC hike in Jay coming up. i think its really going to help. we'll see.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

Jogging/running is indeed terrible for your joints. Cycling is better, swimming is the best of the three. Running is the most time-efficient for me as far as cardiovascular fitness is concerned. I have to crank on the bike for more than an hour to get a consistently high heart rate whereas running I can go for about 30 minutes at a fast pace and get up in the 180s fairly quickly.
3 moderately heavy workouts of the same muscle group per week is not bad. You don't really need more than a day for recovery per group. Most of the soreness is just lactic acid, and if you run, bike, swim, etc. a lot then you usually get rid of that fairly quickly, but you can still lift when you're sore - it just comes down to knowing your body and your metabolic eccentricities. Most of us at school run a pretty consistent routine of lifting 5-6 days a week. I alternate chest/tris and back/bis and do legs/abs everyday since those are the slow twitch groups. for the fast twitch muscles I think its something like 4 hours of REM sleep and you've already rebuilt the damaged tissue and start building new.
More food for thought - eating all those protein bars and whatnot is probably little more than placebo - a study showed that people who drank a large glass of milk after lifting gained just as much muscle as those who powered down protein shakes. Usually most of that stuff ends up in the toilet one way or another.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

for sure on the protein shake thing,,, but without adequate amino acids in your diet, you haven't the building blocks by which to build the tissues you shredded. i defo don't take the amounts they suggest.

and maybe it is a sign of my aging, but hitting the same thing 3 times per week is over-training in my mind. unless you aspire to something professional.... 

for me i do deltoids one day (there are 3 of them so they are deserving of their own day) with trapezius
then there is chest and triceps
abber dabbers, (which is like a mid week day off)
legs (unless i have 2 doses of hockey that week)
and then back and biceps to end it all

the weekend is doing stuff more interesting like skating, biking, tennis etc.... cardio and outdoor fun.... with a moderate dose of cake and booze, to build up guilt to do it all over again the next week.

this is not to say you are wrong *TNT *or that i even disagree with you, but as you say, we are all different to each other.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

Certainly to each his own. Part of the reason I work out a lot is just because there's nothing better to do at school and the gym to down two flights of stairs from my dorm room. But I definitely don't do exhaustion workouts too often, just enough that I'll feel pretty sore the next day and of course, get that swol look.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

well the last set on all my exercises is always to failure. and so perhaps i can be forgiven to aching a bit?

one thing.... being a consumer of mily shakes (with 70% proteins) and the occasional dose of creatine, i wonder if you have a link or reference to that thing you mentioned about such supplements being placebo.

its not that i doubt you; there are many charlatans out there and i would just like to learn more.

cheers


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

PaoloSmythe said:


> i think 3 half decent heavy sessions per week of anything is a bit too much.... unless you are munching some serious dietary supplementation.
> 
> recovery is just as important if not more so, than tearing yourself up in the first place. but that's just me.
> 
> ...



I see your point if I were trying to build lots of strength, 3x a week is a lot and tons of supplements would be needed, but I am more maintaining. I rarely am sore at all the day after a workout anymore, but I am not pyramiding or doing super sets or negs. 

running can be hard on your joints, but i haven't experienced that much. playing basketball and volleyball always makes my joints hurt way more than a long run does, however I do occasionally have to switch it up to elliptical or bike for a few days and damn it's hard to get that same level of exercise doing that compared to running. Swimming is a great workout, however i need more practice at that.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

Which protein supplement drink works best to fuel your workout?
Chocolate Milk: The New Sports Drink? , Study Shows Chocolate Milk May Help Athletic Performance - CBS News

These are two articles on good o'le fashioned milk, and it's apparently superior cousin, chocolate milk. The sites aren't necessarily scholarly sources, but the first one does have some decent references. I can't find the original source that I read, but I'll keep looking.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

hey TNT, thanx for the links. i read them but am confused.

they seem to be comparing the properties of milk, (an animal derived product with some protein) to stuff like gatorade, which is basically sugar water with trace protein.

this is a bit different to the protein shake placebo suggestion no?

in any event, i take reassurance as my 70% whey protein is consumed with milk.... about 2 pints worth, 1 before gym and 1 after..... so i guess i get all the goods!

as far as rehydration... i don;t subscribe to isotonic nonsense.... just plain old tap water! lovely jubbley!

thanx again tho TNT


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

No prob Paolo, just passing on things I hear, which of course should always be taken with a grain of salt. If I find some more definitive articles I'll put 'em up here. Those articles already posted only hint at comparing some protein drinks, but they do mention some proteins and other additives like creatine, which I have known many people to take. 
All that being said, I'll drink a protein mix with milk every now and again in hopes of gaining some weight :thumbsup:


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

op, you sound to me like youre in good shape, but you just dont have your riding technique down. i would think its probably more your lack of snowboarding skill thats causing you to be fatigued than it is your physical shape.

i was in decent physical shape when i first started riding and id cramp up and get tired all the time because id overstress my legs and clench my muscles to brace for impact.

my leg day looks like:
3 squats
3 hack squats
3 deadlifts
3 stiff-leg deadlifts
3 clean+press

all heavy, low reps


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

TNT said:


> which of course should always be taken with a grain of salt.


for sure! especially when that CBS article starts with _'The study, was small in scale; it was partially funded by the dairy industry._
:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks guys. It's getting better. Instead of doing my normal set & rep scheme (and yes, I do love my hack squats), I only did 3 sets instead of 4, but did them all to failure each set. I thought I'd just try it to see how it went, and I definitely felt a similar burn to when I'm on the slopes. I also think just getting up there more has helped. If I look at it and realize I've only been once in December and three times in February (but one of them doesn't count to me because I was babysitting my friend on flatter surface) so far... and then realize that when I went in December, I couldn't even go a full minute before my legs burning too badly I'd have to stop and rest... and now I can do a full bunny hill run without stopping... I still feel the burn but I don't give into it... it's not at all near where I want to be, but it's still progress so maybe I was being hard on myself. I've also not had anyone there to push me or ride with, and have had to keep checking on my friend who refuses to go on the bunny hill, so if I hang out with her I have to just practice other stuff (like gliding without my foot strapped in, still working on that)... so really I haven't gotten a full time in either... 
All things considered, I'm pretty stoked about this Saturday... and then I have all next week off but no one to go with...  Still trying to recruit people to come so I can go again (hubby doesn't want me to go alone)..
Well that was a mouthful but wanted to say thanks... I think just doing it and also switching up my routine... I am normally high weight and low reps... but switching it to still higher weight but instead of adding on weight each time, just going to failure... that made my legs go through a similar fatigue... but I'm just doing it one night a week and then I also am a kickboxer, so I do a lot of muy thai in my home that also is a good leg/glute/butt workout...


----------



## devo (Feb 16, 2008)

Check out a indo board or Vew-Do Balance Boards, Balance Board Exercise Training Equipment. If you cant balance on one already, figure that out. That will be a workout on its own. Once you have that, try to do squats on it with no weight. You could then try it with light weights because it gets a little hairy with weights in your hands. It will help with balance as well. 
Two birds one stone.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

I was out yesterday learning to do 180s and I got the most intense burning in my feet, primarily the arches after doing them for about 15 minutes. I actually had to stop and unstrap. Maybe this is a conditioning issue, but once I loosened up my bindings it seemed to be alright. Then again I did slow down my pace a bit.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

Although I am a beginner snowboarder, I have never got any burning or pain in my legs (excluding an initial stance error). I am a bigger guy I am around 235lbs, been working out since I was 14, I am now 32. I play rugby and I am a goalie in hockey. I used to get some intense burning in my legs from rugby and hockey , and the biggest thing that helped me was Squats using an exercise ball against a wall ( on your lower back). I do this with a 100lbs dumbbell in each hand, going down to a 90 degree angle then back up. While 200lbs is about 1/2 of my regular barbell squat, I found this excercise has increased my leg endurance by leaps an bounds. I also run for 1 hour on the treadmill 4 times a week.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks guys!

Well I went 2 days in a row this weekend. Could hardly drive home Saturday, soaked in the hot tub but still could hardly move Sunday morning... jogged with my dog before going up to help stretch out... went up there, and honestly after my first run it got a lot better... was still in pain and sore, but I definitely think it's something that the more ya do, the easier it gets to work through (quad & calf pain-wise)... I'm going night boarding tomorrow night and then won't be able to go snowboarding again until the 2nd weekend in March...


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

^^gotta remember to stretch those limbs when you're done for the day. don't skimp neither; be generous to yourself.

anyways, thanx to this thread, i have decided to give the *hypertrophy specific*regime a try for the next 3 months.

i am kinda confused about the loading increment process tho; 
for sure on a 8 week cycle, weeks 5+6 > 3+4 > 1+2
but within each week, should day 3 > 2 > 1????


----------

